# dynamischen link über xml



## Schnodi (25. Feb 2011)

hi

ich habe eine seite, auf der daten per javascript aus einer xml geladen und angezeigt werden. das funktioniert nun auch prima.
nun möchte ich aber, dass die die verschiedenen links auch aus der xml geladen werden, bei einem onclick mach zu dieser seite gelangt. nur scheitere ich im moment daran

hier der javateil:


```
...
film[i].getElementsByTagName('einnahmen')[0].childNodes[0].nodeValue +
"<br/><g>Link: </g>" + <a> <img src="link.png" height="50px" width="50px" alt="zwoelf" onclick="verlinkung(i)" /></a> ;
        }
}

function verlinkung(i) {
        
                req.open("GET", "filme.xml", false);
                req.send("");        
                
                var film = req.responseXML.getElementsByTagName("film");
                var filmlink = film[i].getElementsByTagName('link')[0].attributes[0].value;
        
        window.open('filmlink');
}
```

ich möchte als, das in die klammer bei filmlink die url aus der xml eingefügt wird.

die xml sieht so aus:

    <film>
...
<einnahmen>ca 28 Millionen</einnahmen>
<link url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111161/">http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111161/</link> // zu testzwecken hatte ich die url, als attribut und als wert
    </film>


es wäre super, wenn ihr mir ein paar anregungen geben könntet


grüße


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Feb 2011)

wieso machst du 2x das gleiche Thema auf?


----------



## maki (25. Feb 2011)

*geschlossen*


----------

